# Not a poodle, but hilarious



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

"Come on, throw it. Really. Look, here it is. Throw it! Please!!!"

Dog trying to get a 'stranger' to throw a stick for him. [VIDEO]


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol ! It seems the same tendency to respond to a "dummy" as though it were the living thing could provide some ideas about dealing with "biting dogs" as well. 

Some field trainers use dummies to train dogs to "back" or "honor" another dog's point :


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh man that video is hilarious!  Poor dog, haha


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww....that is adorable! He'd be waiting a looooong time for that fellow to toss his stick!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Very funny. 

How do you tell a dog that they have mixed up something? My friend's cocker spaniel barker and barker at a grape fruit on my counter that she thought was a ball, I had to hide it in order to get her to stop......

Paula


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

LOL... thanks for the laugh! I needed that. Pups are nothing if not persistent with their toy of choice. 

Julie


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

That WAS cute, thanks!!


----------

